# Only adult beginner



## Reba7 (Dec 19, 2021)

I have recently started a taekwondo class near me in North West of UK near Liverpool. I was told by the instructor that there were other adults in the class although I’m yet to meet them. All the other students are children aged 4 to 15. I feel like an idiot being the only adult and it’s impacting my confidence. I really want to learn and improve my fitness but I can get it out of my head that I’m the only adult there.















I have been paired with a 12 year old to show me the basics but I can see she really doesn’t want to be doing it which makes me even more uncomfortable. I’ve also been put with her to do pad work. I didn’t hit the pads with full power because I’m scared im going to hurt a kid. I was thinking whats the point of this if I can’t hit the pads without any power behind it?















Question is do a persevere. I dont know how typical this set up is or find an adult only club?


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 19, 2021)

Reba7 said:


> I have recently started a taekwondo class near me. I was told by the instructor that there were other adults in the class although I’m yet to meet them. All the other students are children aged 4 to 15. I feel like an idiot being the only adult and it’s impacting my confidence. I really want to learn and improve my fitness but I can get it out of my head that I’m the only adult there.
> I have been paired with a 12 year old to show me the basics but I can see she really doesn’t want to be doing it which makes me even more uncomfortable. I’ve also been put with her to do pad work. I didn’t hit the pads with full power because I’m scared im going to hurt a kid. I was thinking whats the point of this if I can’t hit the pads without any power behind it?
> Question is do a persevere. I dont know how typical this set up is or find an adult only club?


First -- bring your concerns to your instructor.  Find out when this other adult class is...


After that...  The commercial TKD community is dominated by kid/family focused programs.  The kid/family clubs often provide before and after school care, summer camps, and classes that "the whole family can train together" in.  Great, if that's what your after.  But if you're looking for a more hard-core program for adults only, that's harder to find.  Some of the shcools provide them separately, but many don't.  Shop around carefully would be my suggestion, if the school you're at can't help you.  I hope you aren't bound into a long contract...


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 19, 2021)

Reba7 said:


> I have recently started a taekwondo class near me. I was told by the instructor that there were other adults in the class although I’m yet to meet them. All the other students are children aged 4 to 15. I feel like an idiot being the only adult and it’s impacting my confidence. I really want to learn and improve my fitness but I can get it out of my head that I’m the only adult there.
> I have been paired with a 12 year old to show me the basics but I can see she really doesn’t want to be doing it which makes me even more uncomfortable. I’ve also been put with her to do pad work. I didn’t hit the pads with full power because I’m scared im going to hurt a kid. I was thinking whats the point of this if I can’t hit the pads without any power behind it?
> Question is do a persevere. I dont know how typical this set up is or find an adult only club?


In what region do you live?  Perhaps others here can suggest a school that meets your needs better.


----------



## Reba7 (Dec 19, 2021)

Flying Crane said:


> In what region do you live?  Perhaps others here can suggest a school that meets your needs better.


Thanks for your reply. I'm in North West UK. I'll add to my original post too


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Dec 19, 2021)

Welcome to MT Reba7


----------



## Instructor (Dec 20, 2021)

Welcome to MT.  Talk to the instructor and if that doesn't fix it then shop around.  Are you willing to try other styles?


----------



## Reba7 (Dec 20, 2021)

Instructor said:


> Welcome to MT. Talk to the instructor and if that doesn't fix it then shop around. Are you willing to try other styles?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I am 100% open to new styles ill just need to have a look around what is near me.


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 20, 2021)

Reba7 said:


> I have recently started a taekwondo class near me in North West of UK near Liverpool. I was told by the instructor that there were other adults in the class although I’m yet to meet them. All the other students are children aged 4 to 15. I feel like an idiot being the only adult and it’s impacting my confidence. I really want to learn and improve my fitness but I can get it out of my head that I’m the only adult there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum Reba. 

Not being close to your region I cannot speak to whether the situation you mention it typical or not but would be surprised to find out that it is. It is Not typical in my region (US). 
What stands out in your OP is that the Instructor said there are other adults. This is the most direct resolution to your question. Talk your instructor and/or learn the schedule and find out when the other adults workout. If they are nonexistent And you like the school for other reasons (location, etc....) explain to the instructor you will have to bail unless he/she can work directly with you for certain things (holding pads, etc...). 
If there are no other adults and there are no extenuating circumstances like location holding you to the school, move on and do not feel bad about it. 
Putting you with a 12-year old with no other explanation is a red flag to me. It does happen but there should be a reason and, as the instructor, I would step in and hold targets for the adult. This is important for both sides. There could be more at play, but this should also be explained. 
If you were told there are other adults and you find out otherwise, this should also answer your question.


----------

